

LinkedIn.com currently pointing to a parked domain - qnm
http://www.linkedin.com/#

======
7beersonthewall
?

~~~
qnm
Looks like it's back now.

I suppose someone forgot to renew their domain! Awkward.

~~~
7beersonthewall
Apparently they were DNS Hijacked.

